# My Collection - paphiopedilum hybrids - albino - forms



## Hakone (Dec 11, 2011)

Paph. Wellesleyanum album x godefroyae album
Paph. delenatii album x vietnamense album
Paph. delenatii album x fairrieanum album
Paph. delenatii album x niveum album

Paph. delenatii album x fairrieanum album
Deflask 2007 , today














Paph. Wellesleyanum album x godefroyae album





Paph. delenatii album x vietnamense album
deflask 2008




Paph. delenatii album x niveum album
deflask 2007


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Hakone! I can't wait to see the "Black Diamond" in white!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2011)

There have been a few Black Diamond albums shown here. I'm more interested in the album Ho Chi Minhs!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 14, 2011)

Paph. delenatii album x fairrieanum album " hanhrokko "


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!!!!!

In the 2008 deflask there is a nother small plant in the last pot on the right.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you mean the "weed" or the pale single leaf at 7 O'clock?


----------

